# New rescue Rattie!!



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

I adopted him the other day from petco, he has old wounds, and lumps, and hes easily a year old. But I couldn't leave him there, the vet gave him a clean enough bill of health, the lumps aren't cancerous so thats good
hes super sweet. I'm not sure I'll ever put him in with my other males, maybe let him live out the rest of his life happy, but not risk putting him with the other 2 boys! 

What color would he be considered? hes a PEW but has brown on his nose, so idk

Meet Kato (it means "second chance" in african)


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

He is a siamese. I really hope you still are doing the quarintine as virus are not always showing signs.


----------



## sk1tt135 (Jul 25, 2007)

Aww, he's adorable. Congrats on your new rescue rat =D.


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> He is a siamese. I really hope you still are doing the quarintine as virus are not always showing signs.


Of course I'm still quarantining him! lmao, hes nowhere near my other babies!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oh that's good LOL i always get nervous when people do "rescues"


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Actually unless there's a lot of brown on his rear he's a Himalayan, it's between albino and Siamese. 

But cute boy none the less!









see how there is shading onto the back? That is a Siamese









Shading just on the nose


----------

